# Walls smooth like...marble



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,
I need some help here. There is a customer that just bought a new house and the walls in the new place are smooth like marble or so when you touch it. It's not just smooth. It's kind of like you touch venetian plaster or so. Everything would be okay if we only had to paint them/spray them. They totally need fine finish sprayer. But the problem is - she has mirrors on some of the walls, and she's removing them and wants walls exactly like the other walls she has. I can do regular skim-coating which is very smooth, but I'm really intimidated by her walls. I told her that, but she's been our customer for a long time and she believes that everything's possible for us... Do you have any idea how to bite it? For many of you it's probably something very obvious, but I'm kind of desperate - it's probably some product I've never used...
Thank you
Marta


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Marta BrushNRoll said:


> Hi,
> I need some help here. There is a customer that just bought a new house and the walls in the new place are smooth like marble or so when you touch it. It's not just smooth. It's kind of like you touch venetian plaster or so. Everything would be okay if we only had to paint them/spray them. They totally need fine finish sprayer. But the problem is - she has mirrors on some of the walls, and she's removing them and wants walls exactly like the other walls she has. I can do regular skim-coating which is very smooth, but I'm really intimidated by her walls. I told her that, but she's been our customer for a long time and she believes that everything's possible for us... Do you have any idea how to bite it? For many of you it's probably something very obvious, but I'm kind of desperate - it's probably some product I've never used...
> Thank you
> Marta


Got a pic?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Cut and roll them with Satin Impervo oil and back brush them. Like glass.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Not really - you just have to touch it...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet they are oil.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Cut and roll them with Satin Impervo oil and back brush them. Like glass.


Thank you - and it will work with regular smooth skim-coating?


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

They do look like sprayed oil - they look and feel like my kitchen, factory painted cabinets...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet they are oil.


Sounds like it. 

Without pics I say test the walls to see if it is oil, repair walls, prime, match the color and sheen and you will probably be good.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably not sprayed. 

I use to cut, roll and brush oil walls all the time for a faux painter. The right brush and the correct job (technique) in back brushing or tipping off and you can have the walls look like a piece of glass. 

Get a quart and do a sample. Cut and roll it then back brush with a 4 -6"er down stroke all in the same direction. Floor to ceiling. 

Dont forget the Penetrol.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, now I can do the estimate
If I get it, I'll let you know, and include some pictures. Thank you a lot!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You might want to do a sample first. 

A 12x12 room could easily take a full day for two guys.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to be a pain in the neck, but it bugs me as heck...Her walls look as nothing was ever under that coat before - no brush marks (zero!), not even the slightest roller texture marks. The apartment is over 50 yo though...Does it really take only really well applied Impervo w. Penetrol to do the trick - I don't need any special tricks with skim-coating? Of course I'll do samples at home, but seems to good to be true


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

A painter should be able to lay down oil with no brush marks.

Practice.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

Im not understanding why you cant spray them.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

It sounds like venetian plaster. Not sure how to go over that.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> It sounds like venetian plaster. Not sure how to go over that.


50 years old it sounds like pigmented lacquer.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Get out some solvents and find out whats there.??? Usually the first step.!
It could be a polished plaster or a good lead oil!


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Time and material job. Reminds me of the old phrase with hot rodding.
How fast can you make the car?
How much do you want to spend?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Marta, I may not be understanding the situation, but if you do suspect that they are indeed venetian plaster, there is most likely a real wax or fake wax-like top coat on it. If it is real wax,(we used to use Butchers Wax), you will have to remove it with mineral spirits. If it is a fake wax, like many people used the Behr product, I am not sure what to tell you. If you need to repair holes left by picture removal, you could repair them with a VP product, it's as smooth as a baby's butt.

There is the possibility that they are VP and are not waxed, just polished. In that case, a good swipe with sandpaper should give you some bite.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Well - I was there today again with all new knowledge, and it looks like some kind of polished plaster. And since she want's exactly the same I won't paint or spray or whatever, but it needs pigmented polished plaster... we'll see - lots of fun


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*What about*

Sherwin Williams ProClassic Alkyd waterborne might be worth a test? You won't have that crazy smell and it adheres to all kinds of surfaces with minimal work (and it sounds like you want to distrub these walls as little as possible). If you're more of a Benjamin Moore guy they make a similar product called Advance. I'm a bit concerned about how you will controll "sags," sounds like you've done more of these type jobs than I have though. Good luck.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

this


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

I u can't controll sags you got no business painting my God man


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

If your client wants every wall to look identical then you should be coating them all identically. It's the only way it will be perfect. Otherwise it will merely be close.


----------



## Marta BrushNRoll (Mar 7, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> this


yes, I know, I have some picture, but you really don't see at them what the deal is...you have to touch it However I know what it is now, and already priced it and waiting for her response. I won't have to paint/spray or whatever - it's polished plaster, like venetian plaster, but you don't play with the knives to make the smudges (or whatever you call them) - it has to be very uniform, one color and of course smooth
When I have pictures that show what I'm talking about I'll put them here.
Have a great evening


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

You might want to asks Bill's ("DaArch") advice if you haven't done much of that kind of plastering before. He's really knowledgeable (in my opinion) about plastering, and likes to share info. Begging your pardon if you have done lots of that kind of plastering before ...


----------

